# The "Combo-Sling"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This was the slingshot that inspired the term "Starship". Does look like the Star Trek's Enterprise right?

This combination pellet and arrow shooter was designed by Robert Blair back in 1982. Robert was always a great innovator.

The Black model pictured is my original "Black Ninja" model with box,arrows and extra slings. It had a sling for arrows and a sling for pellets.

Either could be switched quickly.The silver one is a newer improved model capable of shooting full size arrows. The Black model extended your draw by 9"s -the silver by 11"s.

With the addition of the longer handle (pictured),another 3 inches could be had. I Chronied the Black one a few years ago and got around 265-275 fps with a 5/16" steel ball.

A fast slingshot and Roberts tubes are without a doubt the longest lasting tubes I ever shot -with well over a thousand shots fired.

Kent Shepard had a set with near 2000 shots on them! Another Gem from days gone by!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Cooool


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I remember seeing that or something like here I believe. Something about slingshot race guns. Cool stuff!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Very cool setup.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty high tech for the day. Great shooter!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wow!

I've never seen one of these.

Thanks for updating me on these techie, Trekkie items!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Gary, this is truly one of the rare ones. It was my Unicorn for many years. I finally acquired one a while back, and it is more than worth the wait. I'm still tinkering and experimenting to find that perfect set up for it (but then again, I'm still trying to find that in all my frames ).

I shot along side Kent at the 2012 Summer Nationals in the speed shoot. Kent was using a Combow Sling and he fired a minimum of 2 shots to my 1. For speed shooting, it is one of the best set ups anywhere.

Thanks for sharing this great set up.

Todd


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I really like those short arrows. See the red ones have blunt tips - or are they threaded - did they come with other heads?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

GrayWolf said:


> Gary, this is truly one of the rare ones. It was my Unicorn for many years. I finally acquired one a while back, and it is more than worth the wait. I'm still tinkering and experimenting to find that perfect set up for it (but then again, I'm still trying to find that in all my frames ).
> 
> I shot along side Kent at the 2012 Summer Nationals in the speed shoot. Kent was using a Combow Sling and he fired a minimum of 2 shots to my 1. For speed shooting, it is one of the best set ups anywhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah Todd, in the right hands,this thing is very fast. I made one of those "Kent Speed Shooters" from some parts Robert Blair sent me. I think Kent managed to get off over 30 shots in a minute at one time!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

mattwalt said:


> I really like those short arrows. See the red ones have blunt tips - or are they threaded - did they come with other heads?


Matt, I have the blunt heads and also 3 pointed heads. They don't screw off. BTW, Mr.Blair is over 80 years old and as far as I know he still tinkers around with this stuff. He is on the forum under "Comboslingguy". Maybe he'll post something on here. Wonderful guy with a ton of ideas!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Would be amazing to hear from the man himself. There was a lot of short arrow development around the same time this came out (some as small as just a flying blade). Think irts a extremely practical setup for a sling bow. I;'ve seen some darts recently which used the brand heard as the nock (similar to what is done here). Short (slightly) heavier arrows and a starship design...

Really is a great all-round design. Now I also need to eat some humble pie for slating some of Jorge's designs which use a similar approach... for being overly complicated.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Mattwalt Well , you must be brave to want to hear from the man ! I guess that I am the man ! Well I am a bit opinionated .I shall be honored to try to answer any and all questions. From you or anyone else right here . My thanks to Flatband for his kind comments and starting "Vintage" Slingshots .Thanks again, Robert Blair


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Would be amazing to hear from the man himself. There was a lot of short arrow development around the same time this came out (some as small as just a flying blade). Think irts a extremely practical setup for a sling bow. I;'ve seen some darts recently which used the brand heard as the nock (similar to what is done here). Short (slightly) heavier arrows and a starship design...
> 
> Really is a great all-round design. Now I also need to eat some humble pie for slating some of Jorge's designs which use a similar approach... for being overly complicated.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah. I'd love to know the developmental background into the setup and the arrows. Seems to tick a lot a logical boxes. Would really like to know more about it. Got a feeling I may enjoy hanging out in your garage for a while.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Well, I sure didn't expect such a quick and thoughtful questions ! Well to go back to early days. If you type in slingthing my name and archery talk it should come up. It was way back in 1968. there is a lot of copy but if you scroll down there are pictures. I learned early on that adding to the length of the power stroke is very important , A few years later I used pulleys and what a difference that made. If You were to type my name and slingshots much will come up. The later models Com Bow Slings also shot full length arrows. You mentioned the short arrows the latest ones would take various tips. Including broad heads . Sure if you able to come over here you would sure be welcome. I have so very many designs that should be of interest to someone .Lots of equipment, materials and rubber tools And some good notoriety . Gary said that I was 80 . Well he was a bit wrong as, I had another birthday. Still in very good health for my age . Still not on any medications as, that is sure a bonus. Have developed a lot of ideas and concepts . I have 3 wonderful children who are doing well one in W A one in C A, one here in A Z .And like what I nave done but, there isn't much they can do as, I don't have a going business now. Need some help in selling about 60 gold and black com bow slings. I think that I shall call "N M" models. They would come with 3 short arrows and a pouch band and short arrow band .They have the feature of the 3 positions on the fork for the brace and handle. The fork can be turned around like Kent Shepard used to shoot 1000 steel balls in a bit over 31 minutes. He told me some of my bands have lasted for over 100,000 shots. Would sure like to have someone to help carry on some of what I have worked on. Need help to settle down and work on one thing at a time. And head in a right direction.Thank you very much for your insightful questions. Look forward to hearing from you again or to any one else on this wonderful Slingshot Forum ! Thanks again , Robert Blair


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear RB. Thank you for the response. Much appreciated. I suspect your busy mind may be keeping you young.

100,000 shots is incredible.

Is there any chance of being able to see photo of the NM's and the arrows?

Found your site


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you once again. I am not to literate with computers. Will need to get my son to help me. I have learned to send pictures in texts. Or else maybe I could impose once again with Gary. I Promised to send him some things and he could take pictures and post them. That might take a while so, I would appreciate you finding the link for Slingthing .I mentioned it in an earlier post . I started me off on an odyssey . Thanks again, Robert Blair


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://www.combowslingguy.com/History_of_Slingshot_Odysey.html

For anyone interested - some nice info.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one of these but need bands ?? Help please !!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Scramble. I would try SimpleShot Shooting Sports. They have all kinds of good stuff. You can also send a PM to Comboslingguy1 on this forum.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

You could also try that link that MattW posted in the post above yours, Scramble.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help .


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help to get stuff for my sling bow


----------



## Jack666 (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

combowslingguy 1 said:


> Well, I sure didn't expect such a quick and thoughtful questions ! Well to go back to early days. If you type in slingthing my name and archery talk it should come up. It was way back in 1968. there is a lot of copy but if you scroll down there are pictures. I learned early on that adding to the length of the power stroke is very important , A few years later I used pulleys and what a difference that made. If You were to type my name and slingshots much will come up. The later models Com Bow Slings also shot full length arrows. You mentioned the short arrows the latest ones would take various tips. Including broad heads . Sure if you able to come over here you would sure be welcome. I have so very many designs that should be of interest to someone .Lots of equipment, materials and rubber tools And some good notoriety . Gary said that I was 80 . Well he was a bit wrong as, I had another birthday. Still in very good health for my age . Still not on any medications as, that is sure a bonus. Have developed a lot of ideas and concepts . I have 3 wonderful children who are doing well one in W A one in C A, one here in A Z .And like what I nave done but, there isn't much they can do as, I don't have a going business now. Need some help in selling about 60 gold and black com bow slings. I think that I shall call "N M" models. They would come with 3 short arrows and a pouch band and short arrow band .They have the feature of the 3 positions on the fork for the brace and handle. The fork can be turned around like Kent Shepard used to shoot 1000 steel balls in a bit over 31 minutes. He told me some of my bands have lasted for over 100,000 shots. Would sure like to have someone to help carry on some of what I have worked on. Need help to settle down and work on one thing at a time. And head in a right direction.Thank you very much for your insightful questions. Look forward to hearing from you again or to any one else on this wonderful Slingshot Forum ! Thanks again , Robert Blair


Another octogenarian slingshot enthusiast.

GP


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one just need to find bands for it or someone who can build em . TIA


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Scrambler84 said:


> I have one just need to find bands for it or someone who can build em . TIA


I have some original bands I can give you the specs send pm.


----------

